# The counterpoint challenge



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*The challenge is to write a short piece using your own more or less strict made up counterpoint rules.*

As an example, this work follows the rules:


Melodically dissonant interval leaps are prohibited, so is the leap of a sixth except a minor sixth upwards.

Voices enter at a constant interval with respect to the other voices.

Direct and parallel fifths and octaves are prohibited.

Soft dissonant intervals are approached by contraty or oblique motion. Hard dissonances only by oblique motion.

A voice may not be dissonant with the same other voice consecutively.

The interval of a fourth is considered a dissonance only when it happens between an upper voice and the bass.

Dissonances resolve between voices by contrary or oblique motion into a consonance.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm working on a piece where I'm playing around with existing rules, trying to get away with as much dissonant accompaniment, not in any way strict. Does that count?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

No, it has to be "strict" rules. Maybe after working with that piece you'll manage to condense some rules for your following piece as if it is "the next step".


----------

